# Touareg Single Cd Player - Cannot eject cd



## emilymn (Feb 13, 2005)

bought 7 new cds today, and the 3rd one I put in will not eject. It plays, goes to different tracks etc, but will not eject at all.....I'm new to this forum...can anyone help?
2004 Touareg
Emily


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Single Cd Player - Cannot eject cd (emilymn)*

Bummer. I assume you turned the car on and off?
Then try to put in a second disc but don't force it in all the way.


----------



## sprtswgn (Jul 7, 2004)

Stick another CD 1/3 of the way in and press the eject button. Then quickly remove the 2nd CD and the stuck CD should follow.


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

was this a burned cd or did it seem thicker, cuse there is a service bulliten about the faceplate not being aligned right causing the unit not to eject thick cds such as rewriteables and some store bought cds that are thicker , so you may wanna stop by the dealer about it since all techs were supposed to be given a test cd and check them at pre delivery inspection


----------



## mixyl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (sprtswgn)*

Big thanks! This worked like a charm!


----------

